
Coronavirus-human protein interaction map - msapaydin
https://ppi.zoiclabs.io/#/
======
msapaydin
source:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2286-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2286-9)

~~~
msapaydin
[https://www.genengnews.com/insights/sars-cov-2-protein-
inter...](https://www.genengnews.com/insights/sars-cov-2-protein-interaction-
map-reveals-drug-
targets/?utm_medium=newsletter&utm_source=GEN+Daily+News+Highlights&utm_content=01&utm_campaign=GEN+Daily+News+Highlights_20200501&oly_enc_id=7676A1123845I0R)

